# not so good reezon



## madmike22 (Aug 29, 2007)

Well it has been killing me for a few weeks now. The local mathews dealer has gotten some of the 2009 models in stock and wanted to try the new single cam 6.5 reezon at 340 fps. Well i was playing around with it and it has one of the harshest draws on any bow i have have picked up. At about 66 lbs it was no where near what you would expect from mathews. I was really really disappointed. I know everyone has been pushing them for more speed out of there bows but the speed on this one is coming at a great cost. I think they need to stick to trying to get the speed out of the 2 cam that they are releasing soon and go back to what they do best and thats produce the some of the best single cam bows on the market for over the last 10 years. I think people are putting to much into speed and not enough on easier to draw, easier to shoot. I was really really disappointed in the new reezon and in mathews for even putting out a bow like this. It was very unlike them.


----------



## xtrema312 (Jan 23, 2007)

It is fun to try the new stuff. I got the flyer on the new bows this week. They look impressive. I don't like to shoot their new bows. Every time I do I end up with a new one. I have managed to stay away from them for a couple years now. I keep thinking they can't make a better one and they do. I am on my fourth one now. Now I don't have to try a new one, thanks!

I will stick with my switch back. It has sufficient speed, it is a tack driver with broad heads to 50 yd no problem (not that I shoot at deer that far), rolls over very smooth, and it is quiet. I have not had to tune it one little bit since I got it the first year it came out, and I shoot a thousand arrows a year easy. So far 11 shots on 11 deer from 10-37 yards and none gotten out of the way of my slow shooting bow.


----------



## MIBIGHNTR (Aug 27, 2002)

I go out every year and shoot all the new stuff. When it comes to speed, there is no free lunch, it comes at a cost. The best blend of speed, smoothness, and shootability I have found is from Elite. My opinion only, of course, and that is why I shoot them.

Funny how opinions vary though...... I have shot bows I would not take if they were free (well maybe only to resell them) and I hear others say it was the best, smoothest, most shock-free bow they have ever shot!??! It just goes to show that it all comes down to personal preference and individual feel of each bow. I do wonder sometimes how powerful the power of suggestion and peer pressure can be.......

Mark


----------



## madmike22 (Aug 29, 2007)

I love my elite synergy also. Mt atf would be my 2008 hoyt katera i had. I have shot alot of mathews over the years and this one just didnt live up to my expectations of what a mathews should be.


----------



## TnRidge (Aug 29, 2004)

I have not shot one yet , but I have read many of the same opinions of the bows on other forums .
I have a bad shoulder , so I tend to favor smooth draw cycles for bowhunting .


----------



## madmike22 (Aug 29, 2007)

If you have a bad shoulder then i would not recommend trying to shoot one. If you want a mathews then take a look at the mathews s2 very smooth nice shooting bow.


----------



## UNREEL (Jun 8, 2007)

Nothing beats the original Switchback.

Nothing..


----------



## bassdisaster (Jun 21, 2007)

Where have you been lately(the last 10 years) all bows have been getting more and more easy to draw and shoot 
Mathews decided to really step up to the plate in the SPEED market!:coolgleam

Ask any engineer, they will tell ya, you get out only as much as you put in, its simple really, an easy drawing bow will not be as fast as an hard to draw bow, a short draw bow will not be as fast as an long drawing bow, conversly a short drawing bow is decidely more forgiving than a long drawing bow:yikes: 
There's always going to be trade off's in archery, the manfacturer's are hoping to please the entire crowd, the long draw archer does not need the added speed of the short brace height bows, simply by virtue of being a longer draw! And it would make them even more unforgiving!

I suspect Mathews will continue to produce some of the smoothest drawing easiest to shoot bows out there, but now, they also build for the short draw archer who wants to gain back some of the speed lost to the long draw guy's! My 2 cents!

BD


----------



## mrbreeze (Aug 13, 2008)

The switchback and the S2 are the same bow, correct?


----------



## Falk (Jan 18, 2005)

mrbreeze said:


> The switchback and the S2 are the same bow, correct?


Correct. Different camo.


----------



## madmike22 (Aug 29, 2007)

Except that the s2 is 25 fps faster and a shorter brace height than the switch back


----------



## D-BEAVER (Jan 8, 2008)

Both the Switchback and S2 are 33" bows with 7" brace height and have a 318 fps IBO rating...


----------



## TnRidge (Aug 29, 2004)

bassdisaster said:


> Where have you been lately(the last 10 years) all bows have been getting more and more easy to draw and shoot
> Mathews decided to really step up to the plate in the SPEED market!:coolgleam
> 
> Ask any engineer, they will tell ya, you get out only as much as you put in, its simple really, an easy drawing bow will not be as fast as an hard to draw bow, a short draw bow will not be as fast as an long drawing bow, conversly a short drawing bow is decidely more forgiving than a long drawing bow:yikes:
> ...


 I can agree with that statement . One of my close friends is a bow engineer .


----------



## D-BEAVER (Jan 8, 2008)

bassdisaster said:


> Where have you been lately(the last 10 years) all bows have been getting more and more easy to draw and shoot
> Mathews decided to really step up to the plate in the SPEED market!:coolgleam
> 
> Ask any engineer, they will tell ya, you get out only as much as you put in, its simple really, an easy drawing bow will not be as fast as an hard to draw bow, a short draw bow will not be as fast as an long drawing bow, conversly a short drawing bow is decidely more forgiving than a long drawing bow:yikes:
> ...


I agree with this wholeheartedly. 

Remember this guys... This is not the bow Mathews wanted to make. They've been building the type of product they believe in for many years. The Reezen is a direct reflection of the type of bow that a lot of the non-Mathews guys were asking for. Mathews will continue to make the type of bow that the company was founded on (for the Mathews guys), but they also have a new line of products put in place to capitalize on the niche they were missing out on...


----------

